# Used T-500 for sale



## salt guy

I have a used t-500 for sale $6500.00 I was bought new in 2009. Please call me if you are interested at 513-678-1597


----------



## salt guy

*T-500*

I am now selling a used stainless one that is in perfect condition for $7500.


----------



## French frog

can you send me some pics please

[email protected]

Thanks


----------

